

Ask HN: Going to a CS/tech career fair tomorrow - nycs

I'm a senior in college and have never been to one of these things before. Does anyone have any last-minute advice?<p>There are going to be about 45 companies there. A lot of small ones, but a couple like Amazon or Citi. I've narrowed it down to about 6, with 3 as backup. The event's going to last 2 hours, so I hope this is around the number I'll get to check out.<p>I plan on just bringing several copies of my resume. Is this just a "give us your resume if you're interested, and if we like it we'll be in touch" type deals, or are there actually going to be interview scenarios?
======
retroafroman
In my experience at a college career fairs, most employers are there
collecting resumes, and saying,"Apply on our website." This isn't very useful
except that you can talk to someone who works there. Some companies will be
actually hiring students from your school. In this case, they make make
appointments for interviews to happen later that day or the next. Most often,
your resume will get thrown into a pile with everyone elses'.

That is really too bad that you didn't attend in the previous years. It would
have been helpful to see how they work. Be sure to dress and look professional
(for males that would be slacks, shirt, tie, dress shoes, etc), even if you
want a job with a company that doesn't have a dress code for
developers/engineers. Lucky for you, I'm betting your college will also have a
career fair in the spring. I would recommend talking to the companies that you
have already selected, but don't forget other companies that are also there. I
ended up getting hired into a company I'd never heard of before as a result of
meeting my current manager at a college career fair my senior year.

The best way to get an in with any recruiters (preferably it's not just HR
people and recruiters, but is the actual people that would be
hiring/interviewing and working with you in the future-which is why it's
important to make a good impression now) is to provide a demonstration of
higher value while talking with them. For example, listen while they talk
about the qualifications they are looking for, then explain how you meet
that/have experience with that language/have seen similar scenarios in other
jobs, etc. When I explained that I had used databases in a previous job, my
boss put some extra stars on the resume that I handed him and put it into a
different pile that all the other candidates so he would remember to follow up
with me.

------
hansy
If possible collect the representatives' business cards. I know of situations
where people did not get interviews initially, but contacted the
representatives afterwards and managed to get an interview slot. It seems
hard, but you may end up clicking with a few company reps.

I've gone to a bunch of these types of events. Just be yourself. Don't try to
be the person you think the company wants ... you'll only end up looking like
everyone else.

Most importantly, have fun and ask lots of questions. Remember, this is your
potential employer. Approach the fair like you are recruiting, and not them.

------
dmy
I'm a senior in college as well and I just happened to come from a career fair
today. Based on my experience, companies may ask you conceptual questions
regarding what is listed on your resume. If you're interested in Amazon, they
tend to give you a small coding question to be solved on paper.

------
epicureanideal
Several of the companies will probably be "give us your resume" types, but
several will also have 10-15 minute discussions with you based on my
experience. You should be able to hit more than 6 in 2 hours, more like 10-12.
There will probably not be any interview scenarios.

